# POWER, REP RANGE, SHOCK in print!!



## gopro (May 8, 2003)

Just to let all of my fellow power, rep range, shockers out there that Musclemag International magazine will soon be publishing an article on my training system. Not sure when it will hit the newsstands, but I'll keep you posted!

Thanks for your support!


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2003)

Congrats GP!


----------



## gopro (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Congrats GP!



Thanks beautiful


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 8, 2003)

Ditto   


DP


----------



## gopro (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Ditto
> 
> 
> DP



And thank YOU beautiful...er, um...handsome...er, I mean Doctor of Pain!


----------



## NickB (May 8, 2003)

Way ta go man :]


----------



## gopro (May 9, 2003)

Thanks Nick!


----------



## DaMayor (May 9, 2003)

Excellent!


----------



## T2G (May 9, 2003)

Awesome bro!


----------



## gopro (May 9, 2003)

Thanks to you DaMayor and T2G


----------



## Tank316 (May 9, 2003)

i know i like it!!!!!!!   happy for ya bro!!!


----------



## katie64 (May 9, 2003)

Good for you Gopro, that's excellent...........


----------



## gopro (May 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> i know i like it!!!!!!!   happy for ya bro!!!



Thanks good buddy!

Thanks Katie!


----------



## Arnold (May 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Just to let all of my fellow power, rep range, shockers out there that Musclemag International magazine will soon be publishing an article on my training system. Not sure when it will hit the newsstands, but I'll keep you posted!






hmm...I do not believe you submitted this one to IM?


----------



## gopro (May 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: POWER, REP RANGE, SHOCK in print!!*



> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> 
> 
> 
> hmm...I do not believe you submitted this one to IM?



If you paid me $300 for it I would have!


----------



## Arnold (May 9, 2003)

hey, don't forget your roots, I "published" you first!


----------



## 101Tazman (May 9, 2003)

Congrats GP!


----------



## DaMayor (May 9, 2003)

Hey! Y'know what? I think GoPro should be made a  Super Moderator !

 What do you say Prince?


----------



## kuso (May 9, 2003)

Hows that for service 

Well done GP


----------



## DaMayor (May 9, 2003)

What'd I say?


----------



## nikegurl (May 9, 2003)

Hi GP - Glad to hear you're hitting the newstands!

Be sure to keep us posted as to what issue it'll be in.

Hope your hamstring is healing well.

Congrats again!


----------



## gopro (May 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Hey! Y'know what? I think GoPro should be made a  Super Moderator !
> 
> What do you say Prince?



I guess he listened to ya!


----------



## gopro (May 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> hey, don't forget your roots, I "published" you first!




True dat


----------



## DaMayor (May 9, 2003)

Does this mean I get a FREE elite membership?


----------



## gopro (May 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> Hi GP - Glad to hear you're hitting the newstands!
> 
> Be sure to keep us posted as to what issue it'll be in.
> ...



Thanks sweetie!


----------



## gopro (May 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Does this mean I get a FREE elite membership?



LOL


----------



## gopro (May 9, 2003)

And thank you Taz and Kuz...


----------



## kidda9 (May 9, 2003)

Good news,keep up the good work Gopro


----------



## gopro (May 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kidda9 *_
> Good news,keep up the good work Gopro



Thanks buddy!


----------



## RCfootball87 (May 9, 2003)

well done GP, ill have to check that out when it comes out.


----------



## gopro (May 10, 2003)

Thanks buddy! I'll let you know when it will be out!


----------



## Rykard Maximus (May 10, 2003)

Congrats gp
Will it be in the British edition?

Rich


----------



## gopro (May 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rykard Maximus *_
> Congrats gp
> Will it be in the British edition?
> 
> Rich



Hmmmm...it should be in there?! Thanks RM!


----------



## bludevil (May 12, 2003)

congrats dude, I guess all that hard work is starting to pay off now.


----------



## gopro (May 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by bludevil *_
> congrats dude, I guess all that hard work is starting to pay off now.




It is the 3rd article they have printed, and it is starting to lead to other things! So yes, my hard work is starting to really pay off now!

Thanks for the post buddy!


----------



## lina (May 12, 2003)

How did I miss this thread?

CONGRATS!!!! THAT'S AWESOME!!!


----------



## Jodi (May 12, 2003)

OMG I did too Lina!

Congratulations GP!  I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Blieb (May 13, 2003)

w00t!


----------



## gopro (May 13, 2003)

Lina/Jodi/Blieb

Thanks to all of you guys. Your words are so appreciated!


----------



## Malachor (May 13, 2003)

nice work GP!


----------



## Burner02 (May 13, 2003)

hmm..not sure if anybody else has mentioned...
Congrats, GP!

Wow..ANOTHER famous person on IM!
We are the schiznit!
I'm gonna go vote right now!


----------



## gopro (May 14, 2003)

Famous?? LOL!

Well, like I said, this is the 3rd article they have printed and just yesterday I got my new copy of MMI and in it was my first fan mail!! Someone wrote in to say how much they loved my first article and that they want to see more written by me! Woohoo!

Soon maybe I'll even have my very own stalker


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2003)

you've got your own stalker? Already???? You da man!


----------



## Josh (May 17, 2003)

Congratulations, Gopro!  I hope I can get a copy here in Indonesia!  Keep us posted.

- Josh


----------



## gopro (May 18, 2003)

Thanks Burner and Josh!


----------



## Burner02 (May 18, 2003)

hey!
Just so you know...I felt good today...did your reverse pyramid for my first exercise today..and voila! I got up a new weight!


----------



## firestorm (May 19, 2003)

NOOOOO !!!!!  THEY CAN'T PUBLISH YOUR WORKOUT GP!!!!  THAT WAS MY EDGE AGAINST ALL OF HUMANITY!!!  SHIT NOW EVERYONE WILL BE DOING IT AND THERE GOES MY EDGE!!!!  BASTARD!!!!

HAHAHA   Just funnen with you old friend.  That is FANTASTIC news and well deserved.  Your workout is the best I believe I've ever done.  Outstanding news and I'm very very happy for you.
Your bud,  Fire


----------



## gopro (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hey!
> Just so you know...I felt good today...did your reverse pyramid for my first exercise today..and voila! I got up a new weight!



Awesome buddy! Seriously...really cool that it worked for you!


----------



## gopro (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> NOOOOO !!!!!  THEY CAN'T PUBLISH YOUR WORKOUT GP!!!!  THAT WAS MY EDGE AGAINST ALL OF HUMANITY!!!  SHIT NOW EVERYONE WILL BE DOING IT AND THERE GOES MY EDGE!!!!  BASTARD!!!!
> 
> HAHAHA   Just funnen with you old friend.  That is FANTASTIC news and well deserved.  Your workout is the best I believe I've ever done.  Outstanding news and I'm very very happy for you.
> Your bud,  Fire



Thanks my friend. But don't worry...I'm in the "lab" working on my new and improved program and when its fully developed you will be one of the first to try it out!!!


----------



## firestorm (May 19, 2003)

If you give it to me GP  you can bet your last dollar that I would use it!!!!  Thank you buddy.


----------



## gopro (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> If you give it to me GP  you can bet your last dollar that I would use it!!!!  Thank you buddy.



You know I will...and when I write my first book YOU will be included!!


----------



## firestorm (May 19, 2003)

Oh cool,, I better get in shape for that pic of me that will be in the middle of your book!!!  hahahaha


----------



## gopro (May 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Oh cool,, I better get in shape for that pic of me that will be in the middle of your book!!!  hahahaha



LOL!


----------



## Burner02 (May 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Oh cool,, I better get in shape for that pic of me that will be in the middle of your book!!!  hahahaha



um..feel free to NOT model the red spandex pants again though..


----------



## gopro (May 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> um..feel free to NOT model the red spandex pants again though..



LOL...all spandex is banned from my book! Hear that Fire!!


----------



## firestorm (May 24, 2003)

Ohhh you guys!!!!!!  OK OK I'll wear umm ummm  well I don't know what I'm going to wear yet cause all I have is spandex but I'll buy something for the pic though.  Maybe a G-String!!  yea that would be cool!! Whatcha guys think???   hahahaha


----------



## katie64 (May 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Ohhh you guys!!!!!!  OK OK I'll wear umm ummm  well I don't know what I'm going to wear yet cause all I have is spandex but I'll buy something for the pic though.  Maybe a G-String!!  yea that would be cool!! Whatcha guys think???   hahahaha


Fire in a G-string...........yeah baby......... 

Is that a flaming g-string......     ouch........hehe


----------



## gopro (May 29, 2003)

Ok, this is just getting frightening now...


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2003)

well..I WAS hungry...


----------



## firestorm (May 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Fire in a G-string...........yeah baby.........
> 
> Is that a flaming g-string......     ouch........hehe



KATIE!!!  I BEGGED YOU "NOT" TO USE THAT PICTURE OF ME I SENT YOU FOR YOUR AVITAR!!!!


----------



## katie64 (May 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> KATIE!!!  I BEGGED YOU "NOT" TO USE THAT PICTURE OF ME I SENT YOU FOR YOUR AVITAR!!!!


 your the second guy that asked me not to use that pic, are you and Burner twins...........hehehe


----------



## firestorm (May 31, 2003)

Hahahaha  I'm beginning to think Burner and I think alike on many aspects.  I suppose that is why we get along so well.


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> your the second guy that asked me not to use that pic, are you and Burner twins...........hehehe


twins?ok, I'll take his physique...but keep my face...let's face it...I'm drop dead sexy! Just ask me...I'll tell ya!


----------



## firestorm (May 31, 2003)

hahahaha  good one B.  yea he is drop dead sexy cause HE said so!!!  Besides I"m old looking and he is still young.


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> he is still young.


...I use lotion..


----------



## firestorm (May 31, 2003)

Oh that explains why your ass is soo smooth!!!  hahahahahaha


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2003)

sshhh......


----------



## gopro (May 31, 2003)

You know guys/gals, this thread was SUPPOSED to be about an article of mine that will be published...NOT Firestorms' slinky wardrobe!!

You know I love ya Fire, but if you want to be in my book, you will be wearing "proper attire!"


----------



## firestorm (May 31, 2003)

hahahaha


----------



## firestorm (May 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> You know guys/gals, this thread was SUPPOSED to be about an article of mine that will be published...NOT Firestorms' slinky wardrobe!!
> 
> You know I love ya Fire, but if you want to be in my book, you will be wearing "proper attire!"


Yes sir I understand.  You make the call and I'll wear it. Must get back training hard 1st.    I also want a copy of the article your submitting GP!!!


----------



## gopro (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Yes sir I understand.  You make the call and I'll wear it. Must get back training hard 1st.    I also want a copy of the article your submitting GP!!!



I have no doubt that you will squeeze every bit of muscle out of POWER, REP RANGE, SHOCK that is possible and make me proud!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2003)

You can count on it GP. Maybe I should take a before/after pic.  I'll have to think about that.


----------



## gopro (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> You can count on it GP. Maybe I should take a before/after pic.  I'll have to think about that.




Not a bad idea Fire!


----------



## silencer (Jun 3, 2003)

I really don't know how I missed this .. I read almost everything.

But a damn well Done ! - I am sure that you deserve every little bit of praise you get. 
But besides the praise, your now have a special routine with your name to it in a magazine... and probably the nicest thing --- $300  . Please let me know the issue of when it comes out and the page.. I don't really care about the rest of the mag... just wanna read the article !

Keep up the tempo - and good luck with the book!

and if you do manage to write a book, tell me and I undoubtedly will be your first customer... just as long as you don't ask me to fork out more then $100


----------



## gopro (Jun 3, 2003)

Hey silencer!! Thank you wholeheartedly for all your kind words! I will keep you posted on what issue the article will appear in, as well as future ones. As far as the book goes...when it happens you will get a special price


----------

